# protection from aggressive dogs?



## pauldobe

this may be odd to ask...any knowledge of protective "gear" for dogs? that would protect their neck and stomach/sides? my neighbors refuse to leash their aggressive dogs, reported it to animal control/police but they refuse to do anything because the owners are hunters that provide the city with many corpses for who knows what crap...

my dog was fearful to begin with when she was brought home from the shelter but these dogs go after her a lot and now she's petrified of seeing them/dogs that look like them.

at first it happened too quick to stop but now we both can sense if there's a aggressive dog nearby. hasn't been serious but blood was drawn(her own)and she either is too scared when dog's charge up to her to protect herself/bite back or knows better...

I bring a whip with us now and will crack the dogs trying to go after her with it, works well but when they charge her too fast I can't react I want her to be safe. was told some people have protectors for dog's that work around hogs or government where it protects the neck/stomach?

or suggestions for alternate protection for her? I don't want to seriously hurt them, but certain dogs keep rotating around us like a pack and won't stop no matter what I do. they're crazy, one directed a bite on me when I blocked him, I had to end up running to a nearby pond and almost drowning him to make him let go. even that human bite wasn't dealt with, I called the police immediately after and showed them the bite/the dog but they didn't care.

I love my dog and just want her to be safe, help please? 

edit: knows this isn't training but didn't know where else to put it...><


----------



## KlaMarie

Where abouts do you live? I don't have any suggestions for protective "gear" to put on your dog. But other suggestions for deterrants.....it would depend on where you live on whether some of them were legal or not. 

Not much is illegal in Texas to carry, so I'm not used to other places restrictions. And I would have to preface any suggestions I have with the fact that I would do just about anything to protect my dog (in the situations you're describing).....even if it meant doing serious harm to a stray dog or neighbors dog.


----------



## tricia beaver

When dogs came around our house and we started finding our cats dead and torn up, we bought a slingshot and metal pellets. Wont really cause much harm but it definitely kept them from coming back. Got it at Big 5.
As for protection....I would get a couple "dog jackets." Cut the neck pieces off all but one and sew them all onto the one. That way the attacker has layers to go through.
I would also get some pepper spray. Nice shots in the eyes should get a dog to release you real quick. No permanent damage. Though I am very protective of my dog and always carry a knife for this reason. My dogs are my children and nothing would ever get past me if it meant harm towards my girls.
I don't know what to say about the city not doing anything. If their off leash and not on their property I would take them straight to a shelter anytime they were loose. Any known dangerous dog should be confined and if the owners refuse to do it, the dogs being in a shelter cage for day or two might give you a little peace of mind.


----------



## MissMercury

How about a baseball bat.


----------



## NZ Raw

Hunters use rip collars and rip vests. 











They can be quite pricey.


----------



## MollyWoppy

Oh your poor dog, I can't imagine how she must feel being scared all the time, and at your own home. That's just not right, I can't believe that no-one listens or no-one cares, that's a disaster waiting to happen. What would happen if there was a kid in the mix? Bet they'd start worrying about it then.
I'd seriously look at getting a cattle prod (not that I know how much or if just anyone can go in off the street and buy one), screw them, they don't give a $hit about you and your dog then you have to do what you can to protect yourselves. Keep a record of every time/date you called/spoke to the owners and the authorities and whom you spoke to, I'd also try to take pictures too, get a folder together and keep them just in case.


----------



## doggiedad

find a powerfull tear gas.


----------



## KlaMarie

tricia beaver said:


> When dogs came around our house and we started finding our cats dead and torn up, we bought a slingshot and metal pellets. Wont really cause much harm but it definitely kept them from coming back. Got it at Big 5.


That's what I would suggest as well. Airsoft handguns are not that expensive, they work well, you can get semi or full-auto just like a real gun, ammo is cheap. And it doesn't really hurt the dog, just stings like a mother (saying this from personal experience :tongue. 
Just check into your areas policies and laws regarding this, because some of these airsoft and pellet guns look like the real thing, even with the orange tip, and you can get in trouble for carrying it.


----------



## xellil

I carry a stun gun. The sound is a deterrent and will give most dogs pause. If they come up close, it will knock them out.


----------



## xchairity_casex

you really need to be the owner hear and step up! getting a protective vest to protect your dog is NOT going to cut it YOU have to be the one to step up and STOP those dogs from even getting near your dog right now your dog is so nervous becuase she doesnt trust you will protect her and if all your doing is relying on a dog vest to keep her from getting torn up your still allowing those other dogs to even get close enough to attack.

carry a walking stick or some pepper spray be firm and let those dogs know you mean bussiness right now they are targetting your dog becuase your not doing anything all it takes is a few sharp wacks on those dogs heads and they wont even give you and your dog a second glance when you walk by again.
dont be afraid to get mean with those dogs they need to be taught a lesson you have to ask yourself whats more important my dogs saftey and well being or these dogs who will most likely end up being killed anyways due to the irresponsable owner?
its your job to keep yuor dog safe and to show your dog your going to protect him/her no matter what.

when my sister first got her toy poodle she was so afraid of everything on walks would jump and flinch and thrash around at the slightest thing then one day i was alone walkingh er a huge golden tried to attack her i stood my ground and wouldnt let that dog come near her chased it back into the owners garage after that whenever i walk that poodle she isnt afraid of nothing when my sister or someone else walks her while im not there she is a nervous wreck my sister told me sees her own shadow and freaks out.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

i bring a rake with us when we walk..but feel kind of embarrassed.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

xellil said:


> I carry a stun gun. The sound is a deterrenti a stun gun a tazer????? and will give most dogs pause. If they come up close, it will knock them out.


do you fire it in the air? does it scare your girs? how do you stop it from hitting them or you?


----------



## magicre

i'm not a great believer in being cruel....but i am a great believer in protecting myself and what's mine.

so a stun gun and mace comes to mind.


----------



## xellil

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> do you fire it in the air? does it scare your girs? how do you stop it from hitting them or you?


It's not like a taser that shoots anything - it's got two prongs and the electricity goes between the prongs. When you punch the button, it makes a very loud crackling sound - it will definitely get your attention. You have to actually touch an attacker (dog or human) and it will send I think 100,000 volts to 1,000,000 volts through them and knock them out, but it's not fatal. you can buy them in different voltages - I think the one I have is 500,000.

It's about the size of a cell phone. So it's easy for me to carry. The noise will normlly scare off a dog so you don't have to actually use it. At least that's what I understand - I've never had to get mine out.

Edited to add: yes, when I first got it i punched the button. i had no idea the noise it would make. And yes, it scared my dogs. Scared the h*ll out of me, too.


----------



## xellil

magicre said:


> i'm not a great believer in being cruel....but i am a great believer in protecting myself and what's mine.
> 
> so a stun gun and mace comes to mind.


me too. i hope I never have to use it. But when you read in the paper about dogs attacking and killing people and other dogs, and the people were helpless to protect themselves - I just feel better being out with something, just in case.

The worst thing I ever heard was here in indy when a man was in his yard with his dog, and another dog came into his yard and attacked. He hit the attacking dog with a stick, and the man who owned the dog that was attacking shot the homeowner dead. They never caught the murderer. the man killed was a young father with four children, just trying to protect his dog from getting mauled.

No way to protect against stuff like that unless you carry a lethal weapon.


----------



## mischiefgrrl

Tanis was attacked by a neighbor's dog and was lucky to survive. Since then, he can sense an aggressive dog from a block away. He's got a pretty collar from collarmania that is sturdy and thick so that makes me feel better about his throat if another dog were to get at him. I also carry pepper spray on a keychain with the poop bag holder attached to it. I don't want to hurt any animal but I will to protect my dog.


----------



## Sprocket

What everyone else said plus some really pointy boots to give em a kick if nothing else works.


----------



## pauldobe

xchairity_casex said:


> you really need to be the owner hear and step up! getting a protective vest to protect your dog is NOT going to cut it YOU have to be the one to step up and STOP those dogs from even getting near your dog right now your dog is so nervous becuase she doesnt trust you will protect her and if all your doing is relying on a dog vest to keep her from getting torn up your still allowing those other dogs to even get close enough to attack.
> 
> carry a walking stick or some pepper spray be firm and let those dogs know you mean bussiness right now they are targetting your dog becuase your not doing anything all it takes is a few sharp wacks on those dogs heads and they wont even give you and your dog a second glance when you walk by again.
> dont be afraid to get mean with those dogs they need to be taught a lesson you have to ask yourself whats more important my dogs saftey and well being or these dogs who will most likely end up being killed anyways due to the irresponsable owner?
> its your job to keep yuor dog safe and to show your dog your going to protect him/her no matter what.
> 
> when my sister first got her toy poodle she was so afraid of everything on walks would jump and flinch and thrash around at the slightest thing then one day i was alone walkingh er a huge golden tried to attack her i stood my ground and wouldnt let that dog come near her chased it back into the owners garage after that whenever i walk that poodle she isnt afraid of nothing when my sister or someone else walks her while im not there she is a nervous wreck my sister told me sees her own shadow and freaks out.


step up? what do you THINK I'm trying to do? when it's possible I DO block the dogs and chase them away/scare them off but like I already said; sometimes it happens too quick to do anything. when we're walking peacefully with no other dogs in sight I can't always think a dog will do after her, yet suddenly with no warning whatsoever, not even a sound, a german shepherd or something tears up behind us and jumps at my dog, knocking her down and runs away before I can do anything.

the protection isn't a substitute for protecting her myself but when it happens too fast I need something to keep her safe. when a sighthound runs up directly behind us, without a collar so I hear no noise of tags or loud footsteps how can I know there's a dog there? I don't have spider sense. -_-

looked into the things mentioned, law prevents even the pepperspray from being used without going through training to get a lisence for it...which doesn't make sense, it's not like anyone can't buy one or I'm trying to do something illegal with it... the training takes 3 months...by then it would be useless because my dog or myself would be harassed/attacked again...><


----------



## xellil

where do you live? That's insane. Training to carry a can of pepper spray? What do they want you to do, use a rake for protection? (No offense RC :becky

I decided against pepper spray because you don't know when it's going to be windy, and spraying your attacker might blow the spray back in your own face. I just don't trust it. But maybe if I were trained, I could get around that?

i think stun guns are legal in my state, tasers are not. But not really sure - frankly, I didn't check. My only real concession to making sure i am legal with the authorities is getting a concealed carry license for my gun, as I think I could go to jail for quite awhile otherwise.

We should ALL have a right to protect ourselves without jumping through a bunch of legal hoops. Pepper spray? Man, I dislike the govt more all the time.


----------



## chowder

I have a collapsible baton. It collapses to 6 inches and flips out to about 18 inches. It is perfectly legal as long as it's NOT concealed. Same with the stun gun or for that matter, a divers knife. As long as you don't conceal them on you and carry them openly, they are legal to carry in most places. Actually, in my state (and in many states) you can carry almost any weapon OPENLY, it's just concealed that is the problem. (Not counting specific city legislation like the town next to me). 

Not that I would recommend walking your dog while carrying a 45. They will pick you up for 'going armed to the terror of the public' or something like that. I just take the baton. Many people in states that don't allow anything just carry a large walking or hiking stick (cane). They can be a formidable weapon to a strange dog if you wave it around and you can get them anywhere.


----------



## nupe

pauldobe said:


> this may be odd to ask...any knowledge of protective "gear" for dogs? that would protect their neck and stomach/sides? my neighbors refuse to leash their aggressive dogs, *reported it to animal control/police but they refuse to do anything because the owners are hunters that provide the city with many corpses for who knows what crap...*
> my dog was fearful to begin with when she was brought home from the shelter but these dogs go after her a lot and now she's petrified of seeing them/dogs that look like them.
> 
> at first it happened too quick to stop but now we both can sense if there's a aggressive dog nearby. hasn't been serious but blood was drawn(her own)and she either is too scared when dog's charge up to her to protect herself/bite back or knows better...
> 
> I bring a whip with us now and will crack the dogs trying to go after her with it, works well but when they charge her too fast I can't react I want her to be safe. was told some people have protectors for dog's that work around hogs or government where it protects the neck/stomach?
> 
> or suggestions for alternate protection for her? I don't want to seriously hurt them, but certain dogs keep rotating around us like a pack and won't stop no matter what I do. they're crazy, one directed a bite on me when I blocked him, I had to end up running to a nearby pond and almost drowning him to make him let go. even that human bite wasn't dealt with, I called the police immediately after and showed them the bite/the dog but they didn't care.
> 
> I love my dog and just want her to be safe, help please?
> 
> edit: knows this isn't training but didn't know where else to put it...><



I also say get a taser or some pepper spray....but I would be pissed by whats above in bold!!...and you put up with animal control /police not doing anything??..I would raise Holy Hell!!


----------



## Celt

Wide, spiked leather collars have been used for ages to protect a dog's throat, but in this day and age it can/will give a bad impression about you/your dog. Maybe a "decorative" metal studded one instead? I can't think of anything for the sides/back that wouldn't look rather weird/medivalish/"bad" and you'd probably have to make it yourself. Sorry can't really help


----------



## xchairity_casex

so invest in a cane or a walking stick the police are not going to arrest or fine someone who walks with a cane theres no way canes or walking sticks are going to be illegal if the police ask what tis for say you recently broke your leg and jsut got the cast off but its still sore to walk on. then crack each and every one of those dogs over the head


----------



## xellil

chowder said:


> I have a collapsible baton. It collapses to 6 inches and flips out to about 18 inches. It is perfectly legal as long as it's NOT concealed. Same with the stun gun or for that matter, a divers knife. As long as you don't conceal them on you and carry them openly, they are legal to carry in most places. Actually, in my state (and in many states) you can carry almost any weapon OPENLY, it's just concealed that is the problem. (Not counting specific city legislation like the town next to me).
> 
> Not that I would recommend walking your dog while carrying a 45. They will pick you up for 'going armed to the terror of the public' or something like that. I just take the baton. Many people in states that don't allow anything just carry a large walking or hiking stick (cane). They can be a formidable weapon to a strange dog if you wave it around and you can get them anywhere.


It would be perfectly legal in my state to walk my dog with my shotgun strapped to my back.

But I do believe I would get thrown in jail, no matter how legal it is. I haven't had the guts to actually test my theory out.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5

a rake might not be the best thing, but i dont feel comfortable with pepper spray as it could get in my or winston's eyes. I also can't afford a stun gun..a rake is also long...not like a knife. but to be honest if a giant 200 pound mastiff was looking to attack winston and e while we were on our walk, I'd have no idea what to do.


----------



## pauldobe

nupe said:


> I also say get a taser or some pepper spray....but I would be pissed by whats above in bold!!...and you put up with animal control /police not doing anything??..I would raise Holy Hell!!


I've tried doing something but every time the dogs owners find out yet when THEY call the police the police come to help. some of them got angry when they caught me recording evidence of the attacks/ignoring leash rules so they called the police on me. the officers that came were friends of the owners and got upset about it, but they got in me and my dog's faces about it, mutt barked at them because it scared her. they claimed one bark, nevermind there was no growling or lunging, made her a dangerous dog and if they get called again and see her barking at anyone they have the right to shoot her as a "threat to the community"...even though she's just fearful and wouldn't hurt anyone...:c

can't take attention to the law anymore so mutt doesn't risk being actually hurt...>< so even if I'd find anything that's considered a real weapon I probably couldn't use it without drawing the wrong kind of attention...x-x


----------



## Tobi

I know it's completely different for smaller women, and i understand that, but personally it's not something i worry about. We've had dogs run up on us, and i shoo them off, if they were to attack me there are sensitive spots on a dog just behind the ribs that will incapacitate a dog if kicked hard enough there... Kicking them in the face also comes to mind, whether the dog is 50lbs or 200, they will feel pain if something is damaged. I don't condone hurting an animal in any way, but if it's me, my gf, my dog, or myself, i will do what is necessary.

RC... lift more more weights :lol:

A good sidekick will do more harm than a flimsy rake.



OP, sounds like you need some AC involved, if they don't do something that day, call EVERY day until something is done. They will get tired of hearing from you and do something about it eventually.


----------



## xchairity_casex

> I know it's completely different for smaller women, and i understand that, but personally it's not something i worry about. We've had dogs run up on us, and i shoo them off, if they were to attack me there are sensitive spots on a dog just behind the ribs that will incapacitate a dog if kicked hard enough there... Kicking them in the face also comes to mind, whether the dog is 50lbs or 200, they will feel pain if something is damaged. I don't condone hurting an animal in any way, but if it's me, my gf, my dog, or myself, i will do what is necessary.
> 
> RC... lift more more weights
> 
> A good sidekick will do more harm than a flimsy rake.
> 
> 
> 
> OP, sounds like you need some AC involved, if they don't do something that day, call EVERY day until something is done. They will get tired of hearing from you and do something about it eventually.


exactly you NEED to do SOMTHING to physically STOP these dogs! getting a vest to protect your dog from bites is just not good enough! somthing needs to be done if not for your own dog then do it for those dogs becuase eventually SOMEONE is going to step up and either seriously injure those dogs or kill them


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

I didn't read the thread but what I would suggest for your dog's chest is actually considered hunting gear for dogs. It's a thin, but sturdy vest that is used to protect hunting dogs' chests from brambles and other various things they can encounter in rough terrain. I don't know exactly what they are called but I'm sure Remington, Cabella's or Bass Pro would have them so you could look them up and at least get the name then find somewhere that sells them.


----------



## biancaDB

pauldobe said:


> I've tried doing something but every time the dogs owners find out yet when THEY call the police the police come to help. some of them got angry when they caught me recording evidence of the attacks/ignoring leash rules so they called the police on me. the officers that came were friends of the owners and got upset about it, but they got in me and my dog's faces about it, mutt barked at them because it scared her. they claimed one bark, nevermind there was no growling or lunging, made her a dangerous dog and if they get called again and see her barking at anyone they have the right to shoot her as a "threat to the community"...even though she's just fearful and wouldn't hurt anyone...:c
> 
> can't take attention to the law anymore so mutt doesn't risk being actually hurt...>< so even if I'd find anything that's considered a real weapon I probably couldn't use it without drawing the wrong kind of attention...x-x


wow I can't even imagine the position you are in ! They are going to SHOOT your dog as a threat because of a fearful bark but they won't do anything about the vicious animals across the street because they are FRIENDS with the owner!?!?!? I'm in shock right now. Can you talk to someone above them at the police station? That is ridiculous!!!


----------



## xellil

pauldobe said:


> I've tried doing something but every time the dogs owners find out yet when THEY call the police the police come to help. some of them got angry when they caught me recording evidence of the attacks/ignoring leash rules so they called the police on me. the officers that came were friends of the owners and got upset about it, but they got in me and my dog's faces about it, mutt barked at them because it scared her. they claimed one bark, nevermind there was no growling or lunging, made her a dangerous dog and if they get called again and see her barking at anyone they have the right to shoot her as a "threat to the community"...even though she's just fearful and wouldn't hurt anyone...:c
> 
> can't take attention to the law anymore so mutt doesn't risk being actually hurt...>< so even if I'd find anything that's considered a real weapon I probably couldn't use it without drawing the wrong kind of attention...x-x


Can you move?

You always have the option of a civil lawsuit, especially if there is a fight. I would certainly keep recording infractions. File against the people AND the police department for not doing anything. Contact the police chief if he's not also a buddy. 

We lived in a small town and as outsiders also had some of the same problems. my dog was attacked and the police would not help. The people moved to get away from us because we were hounding them for payment (at least that's what I thought) and no one would tell us where they moved. 

we were able to track them down through a neighbor who delivered all the mail. It was illegal, but he gave us their forwarding address. Not everyone in your town is friends with those people - you just have to find them. 

Would probably be easier just to move. I don't know how you can stay there under the situation you have now.


----------

